# Serie A 24.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 22, 2008)

Atalanta v Cagliari

24/09/2008 19:30 BST
  1.60 3.40 5.50 All Bets (2) 
Bologna v Udinese

24/09/2008 19:30 BST
  2.40 3.00 2.85 All Bets (2) 
Chievo v Torino

24/09/2008 19:30 BST
  2.40 3.00 2.85 All Bets (2) 
Genoa v Roma

24/09/2008 19:30 BST
  3.60 3.10 2.00 All Bets (2) 
Inter v Lecce

24/09/2008 19:30 BST
  1.181 5.50 13.00 All Bets (2) 
Juventus v Catania

24/09/2008 19:30 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (2) 
Lazio v Fiorentina

24/09/2008 19:30 BST
  2.50 3.00 2.70 All Bets (2) 
Reggina v AC Milan

24/09/2008 19:30 BST
  6.00 3.50 1.55 All Bets (2) 
SSC Napoli v Palermo

24/09/2008 19:30 BST
  1.90 3.10 4.00 All Bets (2) 
Siena v Sampdoria

24/09/2008 19:30 BST
  2.60 2.90 2.70 All Bets (2)


----------

